# Loose 3 prong plug on monitor



## lifegem (Nov 26, 2011)

I bought a 22" Sceptre monitor a while back, it was like $100 less than any other 22" at the time. I know why now. The input for the power plug is loose, it causes the monitor to power off randomly or if the cord gets touched. It is really sensitive now, and shuts off more often than I can deal with. I cant buy a new monitor anytime soon. 

Can I open it up and resecure the power input? Is this dangerous to me or the monitor? Any tips would be very much appreciated! I can take pics of the back if this would help. 

Thanks for reading this post.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you tried another cord?
The cords should be the same as pc power supplies use.


----------



## lifegem (Nov 26, 2011)

You know, I haven't tried that and it is the same as a PC cord. I'll try it. 

I can feel its loose up in there. It moves around from side to side and back and forth, more than it should. I am concerned that if I take it out completely, that the other part of the connection will come out too.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The only other thing you could do is hard wire a cord to the monitor or try to adapt a universal socket to it> IEC 320 socket products, buy IEC 320 socket products from alibaba.com


----------



## lifegem (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Wrench! A 3$ fix works like a charm...Sceptre must have just shipped those monitors with very cheaply made cords.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear that resolved it


----------

